# حيــــــــــــن نخون ((الـــحـــــب♥))



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2009)

.•ั ♥ิ.•ั ♥ิ.•ั
... ...
♥ิ.•ั
حيــــــــــــن نخون ((الـــحـــــب♥))؟؟ ​ 
♥ิ.•ั​

تعرف أننا أصبحنا نخون ((الـــحـــــب♥​))....!!!​ 
ولا نبالي...​ 
ولم نعد نعرف متى يكون ((الـــح ـــــب♥)) صادق أو كاذب...
أصبحت كلمات ((الـــح ـــــب♥)) في هذا الزمان نفاق...و كذب..
و تتنقل عباراته بسرعة مثل البرق...
دائم نسمع كلمه:
" أنا أحب♥...
أنا عاشق...أنا أموت في حبه♥..."
مع هذا أصبحنا نخون ((الـــحـــــب♥)) في كل الأوقات...​ 
نتلاعب به...​ 
نعبث به...
و يعتبره البعض لعبه..
يستعمل ((الـــحـــــب♥)) بحقارة متى أراد...
يلبس قناع ((الـــحـــــب♥)) متى أراد..
وينزعه عندما يريد...!!يترك ((الـــحـــــب♥)) أوقات و يهمله...
وعندما يريد أن يبحث عنه
يجده أصبح ميت أو محطم..!!​ 
أو أصبح بين ركام الذكريات...​ 

♥ิ.•ั​ 


♥ิ.•ั​ 


مسكين ((الـــح ـــــب♥)) استغل ببشاعة ​ 
استعملت كلماته بحقارة​ 
مسكين ((الـــح ـــــب♥))
كان ومازال رمز نفتخر فيه...
ولكن البعض تلاعب به...
لماذا هذا القسوة...؟؟
لماذا عبثنا بالحب هكذا...؟؟؟
لماذا قام البعض باستعمال((الـــح ـــــب♥)) في الانتقام..؟؟؟
لماذا البعض منا لبس قناع ((الـــح ـــــب♥)) والهدف من ذلك الخيانة..؟؟؟
البعض يردد:
" أنا احبك♥ أنا احبك♥.."​ 
وهو كاذب بتلك العبارة الجميلة....​ 


♥ิ.•ั​ 


♥ิ.•ั​ 




البعض منا جعل (( الـــح ـــــب♥)) فتره وما أن تنتهي مصلحته منه تراه يقذف ذلك ويتركك وأنت تنزف بألم وتبكي بحسره على ذلك (( الـــح ـــــب♥)) ​ 

البعض منا تراه يقبل بوجه محب♥.. وما أن يضمك حتى يطعنك بسكين الخيانة​ 
فتسقط منهار وبجرح لا تدري متى ينبري... !!
أنت صادق بحبك ♥...
ولكن البعض منهم يستعمل ذلك ((الـــح ـــــب♥)) بحقارة..​ 
فتبقي مجروح القلب...وبذكريات لا تعرف متى ترحل...وبحب خايف ...لا تعرف من يبادلك ((الـــحـــــب♥)) بصدق..​ 
أنت صادق بحبك....
ولكن البعض منهم كان يلعب بمشاعرك...!!
وفي الوقت الذي كان يحق له أن يفتخر بحبك ... تشاهد خلف عينيه قلب اسود حين أعلن إمام الناس بأنه يكرهك !!
حتى انه لا يتوقف بل يصرح بعبارة جارحه بأنك شخص لم يكون له في حياته أي تأثير..
بل كبساط مشي عليه وتركه قذر ..!!
ترك قلبك يبكي بألم وعيناك تبكي بالدم...
أتعرف ماذا يقول ...من كان ((الـــحـــــب♥)) عنده لعبه...؟؟؟
""...الكثير منا من يردد :
((أحب♥)) ولكن أنا كاذب
((أحب♥)) ولكن أنا مخادع..
((أحب♥)) ولكن أنا خاين..""
والسبب الذي جعله يجعل الحب♥ لعبه حين يقول وبكل سهوله:
""جربت ((الـــحـــــب)) ولكنه كان مؤلم لهذا أريد أن يشعر البعض بما اشعر به...​ 
لهذا ((أحـــــب♥)) ولكن قلبي محطم ، صفحتي ملئيه بالقلوب المحطمة""​ 

حذار من هذا ((الـــحـــــب♥))...؟؟؟​ 


♥ิ.•ั​ 
♥ิ.•ั​ 



كيف ندعي....؟؟؟ ​ 


♥ิ.•ั​ 

♥ิ.•ั​




كيف ندعي ((حب♥)) الوطن...

حين نأخذ إسراره ​ 
ونخونه حين نعلن إسراره ونسربها للأعداء ؟؟؟؟؟؟
♥ิ.•ั
♥ิ.•ั
كيف ندعي ((حب♥)) الناس حين نجعلهم يثقون بنا ​ 
وفي لحظه نظهر بوجههم الخيانة...؟؟؟؟؟​ 


♥ิ.•ั​ 
♥ิ.•ั​ 


كيف ندعي((ألحب♥))​ 
البعض وما أن يتوغل حبنا في قلوبهم​ 
نخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) حين نرحل ونعلن الخيانة بفخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
♥ิ.•ั
♥ิ.•ั​ 



كيف يدعي (( ألحب♥)) شاب يعبث به ..​ 
ويقول عبارات ((ألحب♥)) للفتاه...​ 
ويخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) ببشاعة حين يستغل تلك الفتاه بحقارة.. ؟؟
♥ิ.•ั
♥ิ.•ั​ 



كيف ندعي (( الـــح ـــــب♥)) حين نعجز عن خدمه الأب وإلام...؟؟؟​ 
فنحضر لهم الخدم ونتركهم معهم..​ 
ونخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) حين نعتذر عن زيارتهم بسبب الظروف..
في حين نكون مع أصدقائنا طوال الوقت
؟؟؟؟
♥ิ.•ั
♥ิ.•ั​ 




كيف ندعي (( ألحب♥)) حين نحب الأبناء ​ 
ونتركهم من دون رعاية ونجعل تربيتهم بأيدي الخدم.. ؟؟​ 

ونخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) حين نسافر ولا نعلم كيف هي حياتهم؟؟​ 


♥ิ.•ั​ 
♥ิ.•ั​ 




كيف ندعي (( ألحب♥)) حين لا نعرف أين ومتى ​ 
يذهب أخوتنا ؟؟​ 
ولا نعرف ماذا يعملون وكيف هي حياتهم ؟؟!!!
نبتعد عنهم ونتركهم 
كان لا بد منا أن نكون لهم كصديق...
نخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) حين يقع أخوتنا في مشاكل...​ 
فنقف عاجزين أمام ما حصل لهم ونعاتبهم في حين نحن نشترك بخطاء الإهمال..​ 


♥ิ.•ั​ 
♥ิ.•ั​ 




كيف يدعي (( ألحب♥)) الأخ لأخته التي تشعر بنقص الحنان..​ 
والعطف.... فتنجرف تلك الفتاه للرذيلة..​ 
ويخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) حين يضربها بقسوة ويتمني لها أن تموت...​ 
ياليت انه كان له مأوى آمن وقلب محب♥ قبل أن يقع الفأس على الرأس...​ 


♥ิ.•ั​ 




كيف ندعي ((ألحب♥))​ 

حين يشاهد بريق دمعه في عين الأم ما أن يحصل ظلم بسبب زوجة أبنها...​ 
ويخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) حين يبتعد و يمسك بيد زوجته تارك خلفه أمه باكيه وحزينة ولكن بصمت...​ 




♥ิ.•ั​ 
♥ิ.•ั​ 




كيف ندعي ((ألحب♥)) حين تجد من تحبه يعيش قسوة الظلم​ 
فتخونه حين تعرض عنه وتتركه محطم يائس مع انك تستطيع أن تغير الحال...؟؟​ 
♥ิ.•ั
♥ิ.•ั​ 



متى كان الحب ♥ هو المال.. ؟؟؟​ 
حين تغمر من تحبه ♥ بالمال وترحل وتتركه...من دون قلب... ​

وتخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)​) حين تقول :​


حبي اعبر به حين اغمره بالمال ​ 



♥ิ.•ั​ 
♥ิ.•ั​ 


♥ิ.•ั​ 


♥ิ.•ั​ 



كم من صور من ((ألحب♥)) الذي نخونه...​ 
ونعتبر أن ((ألحب♥)) لا شيء في الوجود...​ 
((ألحب♥)) الحقيقي هو النقاء والصفاء بعيد عن ما يشوهه...​ 
الحب♥ أجمل شيء في الوجود ​ 


((الـــح ـــــب♥))هو الحياة..​ 
حب♥ يسوع.حب♥ للدين..​ 
حب♥ للنفس حب♥ للوطن..
حب♥ للام والأب والأقارب​ 


حب ♥ للحبيب والعاشق..​ 

حب♥ للأشياء التي تحيط بنا​


فلنتوقف عن خيانة​ 

((♥♥♥الحب♥♥​♥)) ​



♥ิ.•ั​ 
♥دمتم بحب♥​ 


♥ •ิ مما اعجبنى ♥ •ั​ 
​


----------



## vetaa (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*ياربى حب اية دة بقى؟*
*بس رغم ان فى كده دايما فى المقابل فى ناس*
*لسه بجد بتحب من جوة قلبها وربناا جواها*
*فيارتنا نشوف الحلو ونحاول نتناسى الوحش علشان منتعبش*

*شكرا يا مينا*
*بس تفائل شوية*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 نوفمبر 2009)

> ((الـــح ـــــب♥))هو الحياة..
> 
> 
> حب♥ يسوع.حب♥ للدين..
> ...


​


> فلنتوقف عن خيانة
> 
> 
> 
> ((♥♥♥الحب♥♥​♥)) ​



مـــــــوضوع ممـــــــيز 
من عظـــــوة ممــــــيزة 

شكــــــرا لكــــــِ
ودمتي سالمـــــــــــــه​​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال يا مينا 
ميررررررسى كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *ياربى حب اية دة بقى؟*
> *بس رغم ان فى كده دايما فى المقابل فى ناس*
> *لسه بجد بتحب من جوة قلبها وربناا جواها*
> *فيارتنا نشوف الحلو ونحاول نتناسى الوحش علشان منتعبش*
> ...


 

*شويه تفائل وشويه كده وهتعدى ههههه*
*ميرسى فيتا نورتينى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> مـــــــوضوع ممـــــــيز
> من عظـــــوة ممــــــيزة ​
> شكــــــرا لكــــــِ
> 
> ودمتي سالمـــــــــــــه​


 

*اخوكى مينا البطل يا بنوته*

*نورتينى*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2009)

> ((الـــح ـــــب♥))هو الحياة..​
> حب♥ يسوع.حب♥ للدين..​
> حب♥ للنفس حب♥ للوطن..
> حب♥ للام والأب والأقارب​



كلام جميل يا مينا 

شويه حزين بس حلو اوى ومميز

شكرااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## maro sweety (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الله ع المووضووع دة جامد
ف منتهى الروووعة
بس اللى بيحب بجد عمرة ما يخن الحب
بس نادرا اللى تلاقى حد بيحب بجد


----------



## Alexander.t (30 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا مينا
> ميررررررسى كتير على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





*ميرسى يا مان نورت
*​


----------



## نونوس14 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع جمييل
بس كلامك بيدل على ان مافيش امان
زى ما فى خيانة فى امان وارتياح
موجود بس بنسبة قليلة 
بس مش معنى كدة اننا نبص للناحية السلبية ونسيب الايجابية
ميرسى ليك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (2 ديسمبر 2009)

((ألحب♥)) الحقيقي هو النقاء والصفاء بعيد عن ما يشوهه...​ 
الحب♥ أجمل شيء في الوجود ​ 


((الـــح ـــــب♥))هو الحياة..​ 
حب♥ يسوع.حب♥ للدين..​ 
حب♥ للنفس حب♥ للوطن..
حب♥ للام والأب والأقارب​ 


حب ♥ للحبيب والعاشق..​ 

حب♥ للأشياء التي تحيط بنا​


فلنتوقف عن خيانة​ 

((♥♥♥الحب♥♥​♥)) 


حقا موضوع اكثر من رائع

مينا البطل

ويستحق التقييم

مودتى​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا لمجهودك الرائع​





*ميرسى استاذى النهيسى نورتنى
*​


----------



## yousteka (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد فوق الروعة

موضوع جامد جدا

ميرسي ليك كتر يا مينا

ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك يا باشا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*.•ั ♥ิ.•ั ♥ิ.•ั
... ...
♥ิ.•ั
حيــــــــــــن نخون ((الـــحـــــب♥))؟؟ 


♥ิ.•ั



تعرف أننا أصبحنا نخون ((الـــحـــــب♥
))....!!!


ولا نبالي...


ولم نعد نعرف متى يكون ((الـــح ـــــب♥)) صادق أو كاذب...
أصبحت كلمات ((الـــح ـــــب♥)) في هذا الزمان نفاق...و كذب..
و تتنقل عباراته بسرعة مثل البرق...
دائم نسمع كلمه:
" أنا أحب♥...
أنا عاشق...أنا أموت في حبه♥..."
مع هذا أصبحنا نخون ((الـــحـــــب♥)) في كل الأوقات...


نتلاعب به...


نعبث به...
و يعتبره البعض لعبه..
يستعمل ((الـــحـــــب♥)) بحقارة متى أراد...
يلبس قناع ((الـــحـــــب♥)) متى أراد..
وينزعه عندما يريد...!!يترك ((الـــحـــــب♥)) أوقات و يهمله...
وعندما يريد أن يبحث عنه
يجده أصبح ميت أو محطم..!!


أو أصبح بين ركام الذكريات...



♥ิ.•ั




♥ิ.•ั




مسكين ((الـــح ـــــب♥)) استغل ببشاعة 


استعملت كلماته بحقارة


مسكين ((الـــح ـــــب♥))
كان ومازال رمز نفتخر فيه...
ولكن البعض تلاعب به...
لماذا هذا القسوة...؟؟
لماذا عبثنا بالحب هكذا...؟؟؟
لماذا قام البعض باستعمال((الـــح ـــــب♥)) في الانتقام..؟؟؟
لماذا البعض منا لبس قناع ((الـــح ـــــب♥)) والهدف من ذلك الخيانة..؟؟؟
البعض يردد:
" أنا احبك♥ أنا احبك♥.."


وهو كاذب بتلك العبارة الجميلة....




♥ิ.•ั




♥ิ.•ั






البعض منا جعل (( الـــح ـــــب♥)) فتره وما أن تنتهي مصلحته منه تراه يقذف ذلك ويتركك وأنت تنزف بألم وتبكي بحسره على ذلك (( الـــح ـــــب♥)) 



البعض منا تراه يقبل بوجه محب♥.. وما أن يضمك حتى يطعنك بسكين الخيانة


فتسقط منهار وبجرح لا تدري متى ينبري... !!
أنت صادق بحبك ♥...
ولكن البعض منهم يستعمل ذلك ((الـــح ـــــب♥)) بحقارة..


فتبقي مجروح القلب...وبذكريات لا تعرف متى ترحل...وبحب خايف ...لا تعرف من يبادلك ((الـــحـــــب♥)) بصدق..


أنت صادق بحبك....
ولكن البعض منهم كان يلعب بمشاعرك...!!
وفي الوقت الذي كان يحق له أن يفتخر بحبك ... تشاهد خلف عينيه قلب اسود حين أعلن إمام الناس بأنه يكرهك !!
حتى انه لا يتوقف بل يصرح بعبارة جارحه بأنك شخص لم يكون له في حياته أي تأثير..
بل كبساط مشي عليه وتركه قذر ..!!
ترك قلبك يبكي بألم وعيناك تبكي بالدم...
أتعرف ماذا يقول ...من كان ((الـــحـــــب♥)) عنده لعبه...؟؟؟
""...الكثير منا من يردد :
((أحب♥)) ولكن أنا كاذب
((أحب♥)) ولكن أنا مخادع..
((أحب♥)) ولكن أنا خاين..""
والسبب الذي جعله يجعل الحب♥ لعبه حين يقول وبكل سهوله:
""جربت ((الـــحـــــب)) ولكنه كان مؤلم لهذا أريد أن يشعر البعض بما اشعر به...


لهذا ((أحـــــب♥)) ولكن قلبي محطم ، صفحتي ملئيه بالقلوب المحطمة""



حذار من هذا ((الـــحـــــب♥))...؟؟؟




♥ิ.•ั


♥ิ.•ั





كيف ندعي....؟؟؟ 




♥ิ.•ั



♥ิ.•ั





كيف ندعي ((حب♥)) الوطن...



حين نأخذ إسراره 


ونخونه حين نعلن إسراره ونسربها للأعداء ؟؟؟؟؟؟
♥ิ.•ั
♥ิ.•ั
كيف ندعي ((حب♥)) الناس حين نجعلهم يثقون بنا 


وفي لحظه نظهر بوجههم الخيانة...؟؟؟؟؟




♥ิ.•ั


♥ิ.•ั




كيف ندعي((ألحب♥))


البعض وما أن يتوغل حبنا في قلوبهم


نخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) حين نرحل ونعلن الخيانة بفخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
♥ิ.•ั
♥ิ.•ั





كيف يدعي (( ألحب♥)) شاب يعبث به ..


ويقول عبارات ((ألحب♥)) للفتاه...


ويخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) ببشاعة حين يستغل تلك الفتاه بحقارة.. ؟؟
♥ิ.•ั
♥ิ.•ั





كيف ندعي (( الـــح ـــــب♥)) حين نعجز عن خدمه الأب وإلام...؟؟؟


فنحضر لهم الخدم ونتركهم معهم..


ونخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) حين نعتذر عن زيارتهم بسبب الظروف..
في حين نكون مع أصدقائنا طوال الوقت
؟؟؟؟
♥ิ.•ั
♥ิ.•ั






كيف ندعي (( ألحب♥)) حين نحب الأبناء 


ونتركهم من دون رعاية ونجعل تربيتهم بأيدي الخدم.. ؟؟



ونخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) حين نسافر ولا نعلم كيف هي حياتهم؟؟




♥ิ.•ั


♥ิ.•ั






كيف ندعي (( ألحب♥)) حين لا نعرف أين ومتى 


يذهب أخوتنا ؟؟


ولا نعرف ماذا يعملون وكيف هي حياتهم ؟؟!!!
نبتعد عنهم ونتركهم 
كان لا بد منا أن نكون لهم كصديق...
نخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) حين يقع أخوتنا في مشاكل...


فنقف عاجزين أمام ما حصل لهم ونعاتبهم في حين نحن نشترك بخطاء الإهمال..




♥ิ.•ั


♥ิ.•ั






كيف يدعي (( ألحب♥)) الأخ لأخته التي تشعر بنقص الحنان..


والعطف.... فتنجرف تلك الفتاه للرذيلة..


ويخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) حين يضربها بقسوة ويتمني لها أن تموت...


ياليت انه كان له مأوى آمن وقلب محب♥ قبل أن يقع الفأس على الرأس...




♥ิ.•ั






كيف ندعي ((ألحب♥))



حين يشاهد بريق دمعه في عين الأم ما أن يحصل ظلم بسبب زوجة أبنها...


ويخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) حين يبتعد و يمسك بيد زوجته تارك خلفه أمه باكيه وحزينة ولكن بصمت...






♥ิ.•ั


♥ิ.•ั






كيف ندعي ((ألحب♥)) حين تجد من تحبه يعيش قسوة الظلم


فتخونه حين تعرض عنه وتتركه محطم يائس مع انك تستطيع أن تغير الحال...؟؟


♥ิ.•ั
♥ิ.•ั





متى كان الحب ♥ هو المال.. ؟؟؟


حين تغمر من تحبه ♥ بالمال وترحل وتتركه...من دون قلب... 



وتخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)
) حين تقول :




حبي اعبر به حين اغمره بالمال 





♥ิ.•ั


♥ิ.•ั




♥ิ.•ั




♥ิ.•ั





كم من صور من ((ألحب♥)) الذي نخونه...


ونعتبر أن ((ألحب♥)) لا شيء في الوجود...


((ألحب♥)) الحقيقي هو النقاء والصفاء بعيد عن ما يشوهه...


الحب♥ أجمل شيء في الوجود 




((الـــح ـــــب♥))هو الحياة..


حب♥ يسوع.حب♥ للدين..


حب♥ للنفس حب♥ للوطن..
حب♥ للام والأب والأقارب




حب ♥ للحبيب والعاشق..



حب♥ للأشياء التي تحيط بنا




فلنتوقف عن خيانة



((♥♥♥الحب♥♥
♥)) 





♥ิ.•ั


♥دمتم بحب♥




♥ •ิ مما اعجبنى *​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*اممممممممممم*

*ده كده محدش بيحب بجد خالص*

*او قليل*

*ثانكس يا روكا موضوع مميز*
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*أهلا" روكا / بابا يسوع بيقولك الحمد والشكرلأنك بهذا الأعتراف الشخصي عن خيانة الحب أخرج ما هو في باطن الأمور والآن أملئي قلبك بيسوع المسيح وهو وحده الذى يعرف أن يتعامل مع أحاسيسك ورغباتك فجربيه ولن تندمي أبدا"...آمين*


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

كالعاده

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا ليكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع يا روكا  
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا قمر

ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا روكا
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*للاسف اصبحنا فى زمن لا نحترم فيه كلمة الحب التى هى من المفترض انها ارقى الاحاسيس الانسانيه
يا أما أصبحنا نكتفى بنطقها دون ان نشعر بها او حتى نخلط ما بينها وبين احاسيس غريزيه اخرى
الحب احساس راقى يجب احترامه وعدم العبث به 
الحب ميثاق وعهد يجب الالتزام به والوفاء له
الحب انقى من ان نلوثه بكلمه غير لائقه او فعل يجرح الاخرين
الف شكر يا روكا على موضوعك الجميل*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			كيف ندعي((ألحب♥))


البعض وما أن يتوغل حبنا في قلوبهم


نخون ذلك ((ألحب♥)) حين نرحل ونعلن الخيانة بفخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
♥ิ.•ั
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جميل اوى ياروكا تسلم ايدك يقمر ​*


----------



## just member (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*lموضوعك جميل يا روكا
كان نفسي اعطيلك تقييم
تسلم ايدك يا استاذة
ربنا يبارك محبتك
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا لمجهودك الرائع​




*ميرسى استاذى نورت*
​


----------



## tenaaaa (19 ديسمبر 2009)

أصبحت كلمات ((الـــح ـــــب♥)) في هذا الزمان نفاق...و كذب..


فعلا ناس كتير بقيت بتلعب بكلمة الحب

نادر لما تلاقي حد بيحب باخلاص
ميرسي كتير موضوع رائع​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع اوى يا مينا 
ميرسسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج ​*


----------

